
Ask HN: How do you plan out your travels/adventures? - good_vibes
Just curious. I see a lot of people I know traveling all over the world in their 20&#x27;s and I wanna get started with that myself. I am 27 and not getting any younger.
======
superasn
I think the most important step is to first commit yourself that you're doing
it. And this happens when you book your plan tickets.

Next your create an itinerary of what you want to do. Unless you've done this
a lot, it can be really helpful to make sure you're on track and got all your
basics covered

